# Nova 3000



## GCIMark (Apr 20, 2015)

I am an intermediate turner with an entry level lathe. I am looking to upgrade and have found a guy on Craigslist that has a Nova 3000 that he describes as being in "like new condition". Says he inherited it from a guy that died shortly after purchasing it. "Turned a few projects and never got in to turning" and therefore wants to sell it. It has a regular tool rest and also includes an outboard tool rest. No other accessories included as I told him I didn't need them. Any advice on how much it's worth?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I have one, though mine is highly modified making my price comparison invalid (I think). I would guess somewhere in the $600-$700 range would be about right. This lathe is very close (and the predecessor to) the 1624. Look at the new prices of it and the outboard tool rest to see about what the new value would be and go from there. I think the outboard tool rest (I do have that) is north of $200 by itself. One thing to consider: I don't think bed extensions are available for that model any more, so if it doesn't have one (making the distance between centers about 40" or so) you may be stuck with what the length is, or find a used one. They are very good lathes.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

As Fred stated, the 3000 was the predecessor to the 1624 and the DVR XP. The 3000 came either with belt, like the 1624, or with DVR. With belt drive I agree with the $650 range, about 1/2 the new price. If it is the 3000 DRV then it is probably worth more as a new DVR is in the$ 2000 range.
I have the 1624 and have never needed more the 24" between centers but I don't do table legs either.
You should be able to just look at the headstock and tell if it is belt or DVR.
If he has other accessories such as chucks you may take a look at them also. You can never have too many chucks.


----------



## GCIMark (Apr 20, 2015)

Thanks to both of you for the input!!!

Lee, I don't know enough about this lathe to be able to tell the difference between the belt drive or the DVR that you mentioned. I attached a photo of the lathe in hopes that you might tell me which it is. Also, looks like it may already have a bed extension, yes?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Not lee, but yes to both. That is the belt drive, and it has the extension. Would make you a great lathe if the price is right.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

See the box sitting on the DC motor… unless I am very mistaken, that is a variable speed unit. Price depends on where you live. I think if you can get it for $1000 anywhere you are doing good.


----------



## GCIMark (Apr 20, 2015)

That box has Leeson Speedmaster written on the top of it (there's another picture of it). There are 3 toggle switches and a big round knob in the center with numbers around the knob. That's exactly what the guy said he would take - $1000.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Is that $1000 for the lathe and the speed control?


----------



## GCIMark (Apr 20, 2015)

Yes. Everything in the pictures above except for the stuff on the bottom shelf of the stand.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, back to what I said about my lathe: it's highly modified, maybe to accomplish the same thing that speed control does. Mine had the original motor removed and a bracket fabricated to hold a Baldor 1.5 HP 3 phase motor. That, in turn, was hooked to an industrial GE VFD…so I have full motor speed range no matter where the belts are located (there are limitations to that in terms of turning). It had the same frame/extension/outboard tool rest you show. I paid $1000, last year. It sounds to me like you would have about the same setup, and he wants the same price. I still think that's a little high, but I was willing to pay since around me such tools don't show up for sale very often; even at that, I had to drive about 100 miles to get mine. Mine did have the tailstock upgraded to the DVR version, but that's of limited value, I think. The limitations I mentioned, when I control the motor speed the torque drops with the frequency…so you can' just use one lathe belt setting and vary the motor. With each belt setting you can vary the speed enough to do some nice things, but there will be a point that you have to move the belt up (or down) to have enough torque. The nicer lathes that have EVS have that as well, but they usually only have 3 (or fewer) belt settings, and often larger motors. The 3000 has 8 belt speeds, BTW.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

There is a good chance those came with a Leeson controller. Here is a listing on the bay (your's looks much nicer condition to me). The controller is mounted on the end.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TEKNATOOL-NOVA-3000-WOOD-LATHE-ON-STAND-/391103758991?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5b0f99c28f


----------



## GCIMark (Apr 20, 2015)

I know what you mean about them not showing up for sale. I've been looking to upgrade for quite some time. I look at CL almost on a daily basis. I look at a ten state area, more or less and I've only seen three or four 3000's and this one is in the best shape and had the most extras. The bad thing is this guy is 300 miles from me. I found a gently used 1624-44 originally listed for $700. After a month or so it showed up with a new $500 price tag. I contacted the guy and made a deal and made plans to go pick it up last Sunday. On Saturday night, in the true spirit of many Craigslisters, the guy calls me up and tells me he sold it. So, I'm still looking. Any opinion on Shop Fox?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Wow, that one on e bay doesn't have the outboard rest or the bed extension…those 2 together are probably $300+ add ons, and he wants $1500?


----------



## GCIMark (Apr 20, 2015)

Does that mean the one on eBay is overpriced or the one I've found is a really good deal. Or a little of both? Shop Fox??


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Used lathes are getting expensive. Around here a 4 speed 12" lathe will advertise at $500-$600. Even tube lathes are edging over $100.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Mark

I seen the 3000 go from $300 to $900 depending on the care of the lathe. Although it looks nice it also looks like it has been used a lot more then the seller is saying.

The new 1642 is belt driven and costs $700 new when it goes on discount once a year along with the all the Nova lathes including the DVR 16" and 20".

Personally I really think the price should be no more then $650. It looks like it is missing the face plate and spur drive which will cost you $45 for both of them at Penn State Ind.

One of the problems with this model is the bearings got hot if someone put to big a piece on it and tightened the tail stock down to tight. So I would listen to it run with nothing attached and hear what it sounds like. Then put on a block of wood 4×4x2 and run it for 10 minutes and feel the front side of the casing for heat. If you do feel anything over very mild warm you will have to change the bearings and should only pay him $250 to $300 at most.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I've not seen the Shop Fox, have no opinion.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Shop Fox went out of business and was sold to another company.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

I would not even think about buying that lathes without hearing it run first. Since do not know if parts still available or if can order 1624-44 parts to fit. I would be hard pressed to travel 300 miles and spend a $1,000 for that lathe!

Many years ago if asked about a wood lathe on Google group board Nova 3000 had a large following. Buying and upgrading that lathe might cost less than $1,000 to $1,500. If going to spend a $1,000 buy new and do not look back!

Shop Fox, and Grizzly sell the same lathes except for color!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Shop Fox is owned by Grizzly.

Unless you are a lathe flipper, buying and selling, don't sweat a few bucks. You can wait months or years waiting for one of those mythical deals (I've fallen into that trap). It's fun to gloat over a good deal but it's more fun to make a bowl or vase. The tooling and accessories will end up costing more than the lathe anyway. If you find a lathe you want, for a fair price and within your budget, buy it and move on. Is your hobby going to be 'lathe shopper' or 'wood turner'? And here's a secret-you can still be a lathe shopper after you own a lathe. I never stop shopping for lathes. I have craigslist alerts, ebay alerts, and check auctions when I can.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Mark, with all this input..what's your current plan? Just curious…..


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

JMHO but I think the one on ebay is way overpriced. You can get a brand new DVR XP from Toolsplus for $1900 including shipping.
The one on Craigslist is a fair price to me if it is in good shape as you say. I would still have to look at the 1624 new for the same price a lot of times. Electronic speed is very nice but not a deal maker to me, for others it is a must.


----------



## GCIMark (Apr 20, 2015)

Fred, with only having the experience of owning and using two different lathes I'm "torn with indecision". I started with a Jet mini and traded it for a Delta 46-700. If this lathe is in good condition it would definitely be an upgrade from what I have now. If it is in good condition, with what I turn and no more often than I have time to turn, it would probably last me a long time. I do mostly segmented stuff. No large chunks of green wood so I'm not very hard on the machine. The only reason I'm wanting to upgrade now is for the larger diameter. My machine is in good shape. With all that being said, I think what Bill said hit home the most. It would be a real shame to drive 300 miles to find out this thing has "issues".


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Since you already have a lathe I would pass on this one save the money and wait for when Nova has it sale every year and get the DVR 20"

I think you will be much happier.


----------



## GCIMark (Apr 20, 2015)

I've seen that several people have mentioned "when Nova goes on sale". Do you know when that is? Does it vary from state to state? I'm in NC.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Yeah, when is this Nova sale when everything is 65% off?


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

Woodcraft typically has the 1624 and DVR on sale once in the fall and once in the spring.
I fairly sure Rockler had the DVR on sale in Feb of this year. Rockler does not show the 1624 on sale now but do show the Comet2 and DVR on sale? However, Tools-plus is still much lower than Rocklers sale price.
The sale time seems is never set but in the last 5-6 years I have seen them on sale at various sellers at different times.

GCIMark…. this is curious.
Packard, Klingspor, HomeDepot, and Woodcraft normally carry the 1624 but only Woodcraft now list it as available and it is $1500. Yikes!!!! For that I would go with the DVR for $400 more from Tools-plus.


----------



## GCIMark (Apr 20, 2015)

I could hardly believe my eyes. Just got home from work and the mail was laying on the counter. There was a sale flyer from Woodcraft on the top of the stack. Picked it up and started browsing through it and low and behold…. there it was.!!! The 1624-44 is on sale for $999.99. Yay!!!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Hmmm, I dont see it in the on-line sales flyer at their web site


----------



## GCIMark (Apr 20, 2015)

I'm looking at it in the "in my hands" sale flyer. I just called the store closest to me, which is in Charlotte. They have two in stock at that price. I'm going there tomorrow and give them $600 to hold one for me till I round up the other $400.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Well there you go. I didn't get a flyer. Any other lathes on sale?


----------



## GCIMark (Apr 20, 2015)

No, that was the only one.


----------

